# Trillium Club 2014 Event Schedule!



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

First of all, our Club would like to thank all of you that have participated in our events: you made 2013 a truly fantastic season, with every single event being SOLD OUT! Our membership now stands at over 750 and no doubt will continue its strong growth. Why? Because the Club offers “HIGH QUALITY, TOP VALUE, SERIOUS FUN” track events - and your feedback proves it!

But, 2014 promises to be even better! Why? Because we have managed to secure even more track days at the famous CTMP Grand Prix track, while still managing to offer very competitive prices, notwithstanding major rental cost increases. No, you do not have to spend $600 plus HST for a day at CTMP, albeit others do charge that. How about as low as $214.50 per day for a weekend, all in, including dinner and as low as $189.75 for a full day of Solo Lapping on Fridays? Plus an income tax deduction to boot. How good is that?!

But wait! We are also offering a CHRISTMAS SPECIAL until Dec 24th, 2013 and are carrying over a SPECIAL for 1st time Novice student! 

See all the 2014 Trillium Club season details below. Yes, you have to be a member to attend, as we are a non profit Club. Yes, as true enthusiasts, we welcome all makes of cars! 

IMPORTANT NOTE: The main registration will open in a few days at BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter |, but please email our President at [email protected] to register right now and secure your spot asap.

Go ahead and give yourself, or your special someone a Christmas gift of a weekend at CTMP! 
Or buy a 4 pack and cover the whole season! Anyhow, please book early, as we SELL OUT fast!

VENUE:
All events are at CTMP (Mosport) Grand Prix track (all renovated!)

DATES
•	April 25-27 
•	May 30, 31 and June 1 
•	Sept 5-7 
•	October 3-5 

PRICES 
All prices are inclusive of sales tax and subject to income tax deduction (as tuition).
The terms "2-pack", "3-pack" and "4-pack" mean that a person can purchase, in bulk, 2, 3 or 4 events all at once, for best discounts.

Christmas Special: $449 - Must be purchased before Dec 25, 2013.
Covers any weekend event (Sat and Sun) and includes Sat dinner. 


Weekend Advanced Driving School/Solo Lapping (includes Sat and Sun, plus Sat dinner):
•	1st time Novice student: $449 (any time)
•	> 6 weeks prior to start of event: $499 
•	Between 3 and 6 weeks: $549 
•	< 3 weeks: $599 
•	2-pack: $918 
•	3-pack: $1,347 
•	4-pack: $1,716 
•	Single day (i.e. either Saturday or Sunday): $325 

Friday Advanced Solo Lapping (Fridays are only for pre-approved Solo Lappers):
•	> 6 weeks prior to start of event: $239 
•	Between 3 and 6 weeks: $259 
•	< 3 weeks: $279 
•	2-pack: $420 
•	3-pack: $599 
•	4-pack: $759 
Clarifications?/Questions? Reply to this thread (please do not PM me). Thank you!


----------



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Only 1 week left for our Xmas Special price of $449 for a whole weekend at CTMP Grand Prix track!

If you're a student (novice, intermediate or advanced), you'll get 8 track runs, plus informative classroom and super fun skid pad sessions for this price.

If you qualify as an Advanced Solo Lapper, you'll get 14 track sessions!

But that's not all: on Saturday, everyone gets treated to a famous "track walk" (just like the pros do), excellent dinner at the newly constructed CTMP event centre and even some swag! 

And let's not stop here: the fee is tax deductible, as an educational expense.

In addition, we also offer deep discounts for bulk purchases: get a 2, 3 or 4 pack of events available for weekends as well as Fridays! 
Please note, that Fridays are reserved as "open lapping" days for instructors and Advanced Solo Lappers and offer a tremendous opportunity for tons of seat time for less than $200 per day - it simply doesn't get any better than that!

Our online registrations are up now. Although the page says April event, you can purchase ANY event as all are listed and available. 

Go to: BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter |

Looking forward to seeing you with Trillium Club next season - the membership is only $62 bucks and we run many other events like autoslalom competition series, Street Survival Schools, show and shines, rallys, etc!

Happy Holiday Motoring!


----------



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Our club has decided to extend our Christmas Special until December 31st, to assist those that have been unable to register online due to the ice storm. 
As a reminder:
We are offering students (all levels) a discount for one weekend Advanced Driving School event. You will be able to purchase one 2014 track weekend for the low price of $449.00. This covers instruction (in-class and on-track) both Saturday and Sunday of the weekends below as well as the famous Track Walk and our Club Dinner held on Saturday night. 
DATES
•	April 25-27 
•	May 30, 31 and June 1 
•	Sept 5-7 
•	October 3-5 
VENUE:
All events are at CTMP (Mosport) Grand Prix track
For those looking to take advantage of bulk pricing, please see below:
PRICES 
All prices are inclusive of sales tax and subject to income tax deduction (as tuition).
The terms "2-pack", "3-pack" and "4-pack" mean that a person can purchase, in bulk, 2, 3 or 4 events all at once, for best discounts.

Weekend Advanced Driving School/Solo Lapping (includes Sat and Sun, plus Sat dinner):
•	1st time Novice student: $449 (any time) 
•	> 6 weeks prior to the start of event: $499 
•	Between 3 and 6 weeks prior to the start of the event: $549 
•	< 3 weeks prior to the start of the event: $599 
•	2-pack: $918 
•	3-pack: $1,347 
•	4-pack: $1,716 

Friday Advanced Solo Lapping (Fridays are only for pre-approved Solo Lappers):
•	> 6 weeks prior to the start of event: $239 
•	Between 3 and 6 weeks prior to the start of the event: $259 
•	< 3 weeks prior to the start of the event: $279 
•	2-pack: $420 
•	3-pack: $599 
•	4-pack: $759 
To register go to BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter |
If you have questions please contact me at [email protected], or reply to this thread (please do not PM me). Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't miss our special "early bird" pricing for April's Advanced Driving/Solo School at Canada's premier CTMP Grand Prix circuit: the cut off is only 2 weeks away!

All car makes and all students are most welcomed, from novice to seasoned solo drivers. Go to BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | and check all the details under "Schools" tab.

Note that our fees are tax deductible as tuition, plus super savings are available for bulk purchases. 
First time Novice students automatically qualify for our special price of $449 for a whole weekend: that's only $224.50 per day! 
Pre-approved solo students, qualify to also attend Friday events, for as low, as $189.75!

Additionally, our popular AutoSlalom competition series offer superb fun at a very reasonable cost. Check out all the details under "AutoSlalom" tab at BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | Plus, our Race School is once again being run in partnership with CASC-OR: check out the details right on the home page.

Spring is just around the corner, so join our non-profit, volunteer run club, for “HIGH QUALITY, TOP VALUE, SERIOUS FUN” events.

Finally, if you would like to do a road trip, our sister Clubs run Advanced Driving Schools at 2 other fabulous venues (for all levels):
1) Ottawa club chapter Home at Calabogie Motorsports Park.
2) Quebec club chapter BMW Club of Quebec Forums - Le Club BMW du Quebec / The BMW Club of Quebec at Circuit Mont Tremblant.

Please don't delay, as we sell out  Happy motoring!


----------



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Only 2 days left for our super early bird price!

$499 for BOTH Sat and Sun - that's only $249.50 per day!

Need more convincing? How about:

1) We welcome all car makes
2) The fees are tax deductible as tuition
3) Extra savings available for bulk purchases
4) Sat dinner and swag included!
5) First time Novice Students qualify for a low price of $449 anytime. That's only $224.50 per day!
6) All pre-approved Solo Students qualify to attend Friday events for as low as $189.75 per day!
7) Visit Toronto Track Days | Lapping, Time Attack, Driving Schools and More and see how "the best, compares with the rest" for CTMP Grand Prix track events!

We run "HIGH QUALITY, TOP VALUE, SERIOUS FUN" events - join us!


----------



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Last call to take advantage of our second "early bird" discount price for Trillium's April 26/27 Advanced Driving School at CTMP Grand Prix track! 

Prices are going up very shortly (per the 3 weeks prior to the event deadline) and we are already 85% sold out - don't miss this HIGH QUALITY, TOP VALUE, SERIOUS FUN event!

Note, that approved Solo students can attend Friday April 25, in addition to the weekend event.

We are also running our top notch
BMWCCA/CASC Race School on the same weekend (for qualified students only).

Visit BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | for details, or leave a reply if you have any questions. Thank you!


----------



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

A quick update:

While our April event (on 25th, 26th and 27th) is filling up fast...

...there is only ONE week left before our lowest "early bird" price goes up, for the May event (on 30th, 31st and June 1st).

Note that May event is already more than half sold out and we even have solid bookings for Sept and Oct events!

Don't miss this opportunity to attend a 2 day Advanced Driving School, or if you're an approved Solo Student, come for 3 days, including Friday!

Go to BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | for all the details: simply click on "Schools" tab on the home page and read the 2 sections located there.

Any questions? Please reply to this thread, or contact me at [email protected]

Visit Toronto Track Days | Lapping, Time Attack, Driving Schools and More to see how "the best compares with the rest" for events at the famous and newly renovated CTMP!

Join us: we run "HIGH QUALITY, TOP VALUE and SERIOUS FUN" events!


----------

